# Bougainvillea Beach in Barbados info



## Auger (Jun 18, 2012)

There doesn't seem to be any current reviews or photos on TUG regarding
this resort. Looking to add to my honeymoon list. Any input would be appreciated here as well as here vs. Aruba and other Caribean Islands


----------



## channimal (Jun 18, 2012)

tripadvisor's reviews are pretty spot-on: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...llea_Beach_Resort-Christ_Church_Barbados.html

also, take a look a few threads down regarding Caribbean locations ..especially for first-timers.

I don't think you can go wrong with Aruba .. it's a very safe choice in the sense that it's probably the most-visited and offers almost all of the conveniences of home.  DW and I loved Barbados and the Bougainvillea .. but we still have more Caribbean destinations to visit so we haven't gone back to Barbados (yet).


----------



## Checkinout (Aug 9, 2012)

*Bougainvillea Beach in Barbados*

Hey there.. We stay at this resort every year and we love it. Nice place for a destination wedding. Beautiful location with soft wave action and lovely beach.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 10, 2012)

We were there in July, but have yet to write a review.  We were in two units.  My unit was in Bougainvillea and my friend's was in Sand Acres.  That Sand Acres unit was very ugly.  This is my opinion.  I could not have stayed there.  My friend was in a studio unit in Sand Acres and disliked the place very much.  She tried to be moved to another unit, but was not able to do so for four days since there was no availability.  There was a horrible insect infestation in her unit with tiny ants.  The resort sent in an exterminator.  The day after the unit was sprayed, the bugs were worse.  They even got into the refrigerator and all the food had to be discarded. The resort replaced all of the food in the fridge, which was organic and brought from home.  My friend was finally moved to a unit in Bougainvillea three days before her departure.

Sand Acres is not the same as Bougainvillea.  They are the older units and  ugly.  The location is very good.  We purchased lunch from the truck located in front of the resort.  I was also able to park daily in one of the three spaces at the entrance of the resort.  The porters and service were very good.


----------



## pharmgirl (Aug 11, 2012)

Are these hotel rooms or a typical 2 BR timeshare condo?  Looks lovely


----------



## Anne S (Aug 11, 2012)

Hajj ah, what exactly did you find so ugly about Sand Acres? The buildings? The furnishings? We were at Sand Acres in June, and found nothing ugly at all, and had no problems with bugs. We were in a one bedroom corner unit, closest to the water. Our balcony view was of the Sand Acres beach, view fro the living room was of the Bougainvilea beach. Not too shabby! This is the second time we have stayed at Sand Acres, both in a one bedroom. I have not seen the studios so can't comment on those, but there is certainly nothing ugly about thr one bedroom units. As a matter of fact, we much preferred the San Acres to the Bougainvilia. Much quiter, with better views. And yes, I will write a review when I get back from St. Maarten, where I am writing this on the balcony go our lovely unit at La Vista, before moving to the Atrium.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 11, 2012)

Maybe it was because my friend was in a studio unit?  It was gross.  As soon as you walked in the door, the fridge was right there.  Yes, this was a kitchenette, but the layout was crazy.  The fridge could not be opened if the door to the unit was also open.  The bedroom had the only old AC right above the bed.  If you closed the door to the bedroom for privacy, the rest of the unit would not get cold.  I understand that Sand Acres is the oldest section while the units at Bougainvillea have been updated.  I always say, it's different strokes for different folks.  I waited in the Sand Acres unit until my unit was ready.  I could not wait to get out of there.  And yes, the ants were all over the place.  Even when I attempted to use the microwave, the ants were crawling over it.  

My friend was on the phone with RCI for the longest time trying to be moved, which did not happen until the bugs got in the fridge.  RCI has also given my friend a vacation voucher in lieu of her dissatisfaction with the unit at Sand Acres.  I think that the resort over all was pretty good and the employees were great.


----------

